# Au secours, mon bureau est vide !!!



## Octodon bleu (17 Septembre 2007)

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous

Mon PowerBook G4 15' PPC me joue un sale tour:rose:  : au démarrage, tout semble bien se passer jusqu'au choix des sessions (j'ai deux sessions : une perso et une professionnelle). C'est lors du démarrage de l'une - ou l'autre - de ces sessions que ça se complique : le fond d'écran du bureau apparaît  complètement vide !!! juste le dock apparaît à la demande, ce qui me permet de lancer quelques applications (safari, par exemple), mais impossible d'avoir un dossier sur ce "bureau" et encore moins bien sûr d'y lancer une application ou d'y ouvrir un fichier. Même la barre de menu est incomplète : seules subsistent au départ les petites icônes à droite de l'écran (airport, énergie, heure, comptes) 

Si quelqu'un a une idée, je le remercie à l'avance pour son aide : j'ai déjà essayé pas mal de choses sans résultat, mais toutes les pistes sont bonnes à étudier.

Pour info, j'ai accès à mon disque dur interne par le réseau local et à première vue tout semble en place, mais il est bien possible qu'une partie des fichiers soient endommagés, même si l'utilitaire de disque m'indique que les autorisations sont correctes et le volume OK.

En presque 20 ans de Mac, c'est la première fois qu'il m'arrive un truc pareil et je ne sais plus quoi faire   !

Merci à vous


----------



## CRISPEACE (18 Septembre 2007)

As-tu essay&#233; de r&#233;installer ou r&#233;parer &#224; l'aide du cd d'installation ( au d&#233;marrage) ?

_Edit :_ _R&#233;parer (ou restaurer) c'est mieux si tu veux pas perdre tes donn&#233;es..._


----------



## Octodon bleu (18 Septembre 2007)

Oui, c'est bien la première chose que j'ai essayé de faire.

En ce qui concerne le démarrage à partir du CD d'origine de la machine (OS X 10.3), ça bloque au niveau de l'apparition de la pomme  et pour ce qui est de la réinstallation, j'ai un message me disant que l'installation de ce système sur mon volume actuel n'est plus possible (je précise que ce n'est pas une question de place, je dois avoir encore 7 Go de libre)  . En revanche, je pense que c'est une question de mise à jour car j'avais installé toutes les mises à jour proposées depuis ma première installation et que je suis aujourd'hui en 10.4.10

Par ailleurs j'avais essayé le redémarrage avec un CD d'une machine plus ancienne (OS X 10.1). Là, pas de blocage mais le phénomène de bureau vide est le même au terme de l'installation (démarrage + "C")  .

Je précise d'ailleurs qu'ayant l'utilitaire de disque dans le dock (une chance !  ), j'ai donc plus procéder à partir de ce dernier démarrage à une réparation des autorisations et à une vérification/réparation du volume de démarrage : tout est OK !!! sauf que 

Il faut donc chercher ailleurs mais où ?  

Merci quand même


----------



## Octodon bleu (19 Septembre 2007)

Débutant sur ce type de forum, je me suis aperçu (un peu tard) que mon problème relevait plus du domaine "Mac OS X" et que j'aurais mieux fait de lancer la discussion sur ce thème :rose: .

J'ai donc rectifié le tir et j'attends votre coup de main sur le forum "Mac OS X"

En vous priant de m'excuser pour cette erreur 

Merci à vous


----------

